

Ask HN: 3 years, 0 Clients - being offered 20% or money back - tamersalama

I've started this as a subcontracting project, later turned into a partnership with a friend based on goodwill.<p>Timeline:<p>- [T-3 years]: Partner idea - B2B (enterprise targeted) with a physical-world component in the workflow. Features driven mostly by partner. Target market in North America.<p>- [T-2 years]: MVP with most time spent in writing/rewriting. Just after a MVP, partner relocates (to Middle East) for his FT job. Target market switched to ME.<p>- [T-1 years]: Paper company established in ME. Major competitor attempted hiring my Partner - but he rejected offer citing our company.<p>- [T]: A potential of a client by year-end.<p>Now, I'm being offered either of:<p>- 20% partnership against further dedicated time.<p>- Investing portion of the 20% in the company and cashing the rest.<p>- My subcontracting money back with no further obligations.<p>In terms of potential, there's a market. However, I'm suspicious for few reasons.<p>What do you think HN?
======
facorreia
I think you should trust your intuition. This looks fishy. If you can get a
decent rate on the time you put in, that might be your best bet.

------
GFKjunior
I would definitely get the money back, that's just me though.

